# My Dad Died



## PhilT (Feb 12, 2011)

Just thought I'd pop in to say that sadly my dad died yesterday. He had a bad chest infection that turned to bronchial pneumonia, I rang 999 but the paramedics were unable to save him.

So as you can imagine I'm all over the place at the moment, plus my BS levels have been going constantly low mainly due to the fact I haven't felt like eating. Had a hypo last night and have felt crap all day with a bad headache and my stomach is upset too.

It's brings back painful memories of when my Mum died in 2009 and I can't believe that I've lost both my parents in less than 2 years.

Sorry to burden you guys with this, but I don't feel like seeing anyone at the moment and this is the only way I feel I can 'talk' to anyone right now. I'm sitting here crying as I write this and every time I think of my Mum or Dad it sets me off again.

Hope everyone here is ok.
Take care 
Phil


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 12, 2011)

PhilT said:


> Just thought I'd pop in to say that sadly my dad died yesterday. He had a bad chest infection that turned to bronchial pneumonia, I rang 999 but the paramedics were unable to save him.
> 
> So as you can imagine I'm all over the place at the moment, plus my BS levels have been going constantly low mainly due to the fact I haven't felt like eating. Had a hypo last night and have felt crap all day with a bad headache and my stomach is upset too.
> 
> ...



Ah Phil, please accept my heartfelt condolences.  I am so sorry for you, you must be hurting so much right now.  Can I ask what your dad's name was and how old he was? I only have my dear old dad and I can't imagine what it's going to be like when his time comes.  Have a really good cry Phil ,we are all here for you, bless you.  With warm wishes Sheena x


----------



## PhilT (Feb 12, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Ah Phil, please accept my heartfelt condolences. I am so sorry for you, you must be hurting so much right now. Can I ask what your dad's name was and how old he was? I only have my dear old dad and I can't imagine what it's going to be like when his time comes. Have a really good cry Phil ,we are all here for you, bless you. With warm wishes Sheena x


 
Thanks Sheena, my dad's name was Arthur and he was 84 and had always been healthy until this, but it was still a shock to lose him like this.


----------



## tracey w (Feb 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss, take care of yourself. x


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear your bad news, Phil.

Take care,

Andy


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 12, 2011)

Phil,
Sorry for the loss of your fantastic Dad.((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))
Thinking of you.
Sue


----------



## gail1 (Feb 12, 2011)

im so sorry to hear this ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 12, 2011)

Phil, 

I'm so very sorry to hear this. I know that nothing I write will be able to assauge your grief but I can hope you can find comfort in the knowledge that we are all thinking of you. Having recently lost my Dad I know where you're coming from. 

My deepest condolences to you and your family. If there's anything I can help with just ask.

Tom


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss of your dad...

Take care

(((((((((((hugs))))))))))))

Jo


----------



## shiv (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh Phil, so sorry to hear


----------



## casey (Feb 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss, sending my deepest condolences. Take care.


----------



## teapot8910 (Feb 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear your news, sending my condolences to you and your family Phil xx


----------



## PhilT (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.


----------



## Fandange (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Phil, sorry to hear about your Dad. I hope that you have a lifetime of beautiful memories of being with him, and your Mum, too. Take care of yourself.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 12, 2011)

Deepest condolences to you Phil, Really sorry to hear your news. I lost my dad suddenly and before his time, so I do understand your grief. Keep talking to us if it helps.


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear the sad news about your Dad.  Take care x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 12, 2011)

PhilT said:


> Thanks Sheena, my dad's name was Arthur and he was 84 and had always been healthy until this, but it was still a shock to lose him like this.



RIP Arthur- memories will be with your daughter, Phil, forever, Sheena x


----------



## traceycat (Feb 12, 2011)

so sorry to hear about your dad phil, take care xxx


----------



## bev (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Phil,
So sorry to hear your news. There are never the right words to say at times like this - but I hope you find the strength to get through it all and remember your lovely dad and all the good times and memories you shared.Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh Phil. This is dreadfully sad news and I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. Especially saddened to hear that you have suffered such a great loss of both of your parents so close together. I'm so sorry.

Thoughts are with you. Please look after yourself and your diabetes if you are able to. 

Hope you have some nearby support. All the best Phil. Take care.


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, Phil. Just try & take things gently, and look after yourself - and when you want / need to let off steam, you know where we are.

Twitchy xxx


----------



## Hazel (Feb 12, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time

We are all here for you, when you are ready to talk more.

Look after yourself


----------



## rhall92380 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thinking of you at this sad and difficult time.

Take care

Richard


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Phil..  Dont think we've ever met, buut just wanted to offer my support.  I lost my lovely dad 3 years ago, and i still miss him everyday.  i think i always will.

Take care of yourself.   

Mandy


----------



## margie (Feb 12, 2011)

My deepest condolences. I hope you can concentrate on the good times you had together.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2011)

Very sorry to hear your sad news Phil


----------



## KateR (Feb 12, 2011)

My sincere condolences on your loss. ((((hugs))))


----------



## MeanMom (Feb 12, 2011)

So so sorry to hear of your loss. My own lovely lovely dad died on 26 Feb last year then my father in law ( I called him Dad 2) died suddenly on 20 March. I miss them both every day. Nothing anyone can say will help, I'm sure, but please know that if you need to talk(write) about it there are people here who understand. 

It is hard but please try to look after yourself, take care x


----------



## katie (Feb 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Phil 
All I can do is send a virtual hug as I don't know what to say: (((hugs)))


----------



## shirl (Feb 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss Phil, take it slowly and if you need to cry let it out! Take care of yourself, 

{{{hugs}}}  Shirl


----------



## Steff (Feb 13, 2011)

Deepest sympathies Phil, so sorry to hear your sad news.. Take care.


----------



## macast (Feb 13, 2011)

so sorry to hear about your loss Phil  ...... sending you hugs ((( )))


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 13, 2011)

Really sorry to hear about your Dad, Phil. I know it must be a really difficult time, I hope you have lots of happy memories of him. xxx


----------



## cazscot (Feb 13, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear your news Phil, (((hugs))) xx


----------



## HartHen61 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Phil, just to say how sorry I was to read you had lost your dad, I too lost both my parents withing 2 years and I wish there had been something like this to talk to people that know what you are gong through. It is very hard at first tears come through thick and fast for no reason, hopefully it will get easier as time goes by, big (((HUGS))) from me and I will be thinking of you. A smile a day keeps the sadness away.


----------



## FM001 (Feb 14, 2011)

So sad, my deepest sympathies go out to you Phil.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 14, 2011)

Phil, I just spotted this and I'm so sorry. There's nothing much anyone can say that would be of any comfort just now, but know that we're all thinking of you.

(((HUGS)))

Ally


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Feb 14, 2011)

Just wanted to add my deepest sympathies, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## PhilT (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see this earlier Phil, just wanted to add my love, hugs and sympathy to all the rest. xx


----------

